# Free online lessons for kids?



## fingers (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello everyone,
I have 2 boy's aged 7 and 6 and both are ally interested in learning the guitar.
I have a hard time teaching complete beginners.Can Anyone suggest a good free online lession for children?
I have spent some time searching but I am not really sold on the ones i have found.
Any help would be great.
Thanks
Aaron:rockon:


----------



## Bernie (Oct 3, 2008)

I have found that this one is interesting: 

http://guitar.about.com/library/blguitarlessonarchive.htm

You would have to guide them through it but it is quite basic in nature.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I have to agree with Paul on this, and for the younguns a live one is better than an cyber one for learning.

Yes, there are lots of online lessons; but for the little ones I am finding they are better to be used to back up their live teachers teachings.

For instance, I have been explaining to my 9 year old that scales are important to learn. With a good understanding of scales a lot of music will become simple to learn and play because a lot of songs are written around scales. My son is not one to ever believe a word I say (never has been) but I can take and show him songs on youtube and other sites and show him how it is a scale that the song is built around.

Also, the bigger value that I have found in online lessons and videos is the inspiration they can have to help motivate my kids when they begin to feel lazy 

Loud and raucous and kinda jaw dropping to young people, my kids like these, your kids may find others they like and feel inspired to learn towards.


[youtube=Option]hfPgj4bviKY[/youtube]


[youtube=Option]9wHijgQ1UVw[/youtube]


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I see youngsters who try to self-instruct all the time. They invariably fail at some or all aspects of playing without a decent coach/teacher. Get a "meat" teacher rather than a "cyber" teacher.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## fingers (Sep 4, 2007)

I should have been more clear.
I would be right there with them and helping them every step of the way.
perhaps what I should be looking for is instructions on HOW to teach kids.
I have been teaching guitar for 8 years now part time,but have NO idea where to start with my kids.

Thanks for all of the replies.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

AH! That is different.

I sat tonight with my 6 year old daughter and she followed along ok with this video for *RECORDER*. In my daughters words "I like him because he goes slow enough I can understand him" (yes, that is how my daughter normally talks).


[youtube=Option]4lJPWPGqmVg[/youtube]

That may be the speed you would want to aim for with the little little ones. My 9 year old would likely be somewhat different and that fellow would be too slow for him. Depends on the child too, but, when my 6 year old was 3 years old and in a toddler music program, that program taught at an even slower speed with more repetition of simpler things. But she did learn note times and a 1 octave scale from that program.

This then is what I gather you are more after? Or would this be too slow for your children?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

fingers said:


> I should have been more clear.
> I would be right there with them and helping them every step of the way.
> perhaps what I should be looking for is instructions on HOW to teach kids.
> I have been teaching guitar for 8 years now part time,but have NO idea where to start with my kids.
> ...


Why not start at the beginning like you would with anyone else? Just give them, as I'm sure you're aware, lots and lots of encouragement.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Paul said:


> At that age piano lessons would be fantastic too. There are lots of kids that take piano and violin, so piano and guitar is within easy reach too.


I took a detour through piano before starting guitar, although guitar was always the goal--piano lessons was a means to that goal.

They did a help a lot--it was a great way to learn some theory and get some experience with hearing music, etc.

One year was a write off--as my teacher moved, and the new teacher had some new-fangled way of teaching that made no sense and I lost interest in piano. But I have the one I practiced on way back then sitting a few feet behind me, and over to my right a bit. So, it never completely left me.

Guitar will always be #1 with me--but other instruments can help out.
I'm planning on checking out some blues piano books & sites to see what I can transfer over from guitar, and what I learned many years ago on piano.


----------

